# Online Archery Game



## NADA (Sep 30, 2004)

Greetings!

NADA has created a simple online archery game using Adobe Shockwave viewer. This game simulates a FITA target round using a recurve bow shooting 6 arrows each at 30/50/70 meters, and replicates the actual sports center where the new Easton Regional Archery Center is being built in Newberry, Florida. 

Here's the url:

http://www.worldarcherycenter.com/game/

This game is intended to be played for free, and to introduce a non-archer to a FITA-style event. It combines distance and windage, and simple scoring rules. The game also allows the user to type in the player name they want, and to select from a list of clubs or teams to "represent". For the real archery world, actual team or club names can be added to the list by NADA. We hope this ability will give some added exposure to your club. The game is realistic enough to be fun, and simple enough to load fast.

We'll be placing this game into the cyber space of the youth and non-archers we promote to, and encouraging them to read more about archery on the online magazine "Dicover Archery", which is part of the After School Archery Program website www.afterschoolarchery.org.

The online game, "World Archery Shoot" is live and active but not yet appearing on our website, worldarcherycenter.com. Please feel free to try it out. Your opinions are important to creating a great intro game that nonarchers can play to try our sport.

Why an online game? Research is now showing that 80% of households now have DSL or cable access internet, and that teens are now spending an average of 1.5-3 hours per day online gaming. The "World Archery Shoot" is being positioned to grab the attention of these teens, and to guide them to real online publications that highlight archery as a real sport amongst real teens.

Funding for this project has been by NADA. If you have any questions or comments about the game, please do let us know.

--Doug Engh, NADA


----------



## omega_archer (Aug 25, 2008)

It doesn't appear to work on my MAC. Have you tested this configuration?


----------



## Canjapan2003 (Jun 3, 2006)

So far I'm impressed! As the game catches on it so many features could be added to make it even more interesting as people become more interested/proficient at the game. Simple mode/advanced mode etc. Add tuning options to demonstrate how things like Brace height, Nocking point, plunger tension etc. affect tuning. Leave out brand names but also demonstrate the advantages of Aluminum, A/C, full carbon arrows. Don't forget a tutorial on judging distance for FITA field events. Just hope you don't lose kids from the sport to the game. 
Looking forward to seeing the development.


----------



## pineapple3d (Oct 23, 2002)

108.....Good thing I can shoot a real bow. This game is great! I love watching the final arrow of each end go to the target. The arrow spining is very realistic. Now I just need to aim better. Thanks NADA.


----------



## FrayAdjacent (Oct 20, 2008)

You have to install Shockwave separately. I'm on a Mac using Firefox right now, and it works fine. Not sure about Opera, I never really used it. Get Firefox and be happy.


----------



## Brandeis_Archer (Dec 20, 2006)

Frankly, this wouldn't attract me to FITA archery in its current state. 

1) The arrows go nowhere near where the sight is set, and there appears no way to move the sight. Might as well have been shooting barebow, as I finally figured out that by putting the arrow tip in the top 2/3 ring, they go pretty close to the center (when not zoomed in at full draw, see point #4). By this point, the aperture is already at the top of the treeline.
Even when drawn back properly, the sight still isn't set to have the arrows hit where you're aiming. While aiming at the trees is better than aiming at a big patch of blue, its not exactly ideal for 70M FITA (though I used to have to at 90M. Ick!).

2) There was some wind involved. Cool, sounds fun! Unfortunately, when I have to aim in the sky to hit anything, aiming 3 rings right is kind of pointless.


3) Minor points of contention- 
-wrong target face size at 70M
-You're allowed to turn around and shoot arrows behind the line. 
-A few practice arrows would be nice before scoring. Or a practice range separate from the main game (copy most of the code, but have a button to switch ranges, and you get unlimited arrows).

Nice idea though.
Cheers,
James


----------



## NADA (Sep 30, 2004)

Greetings again,
I read some of the intial posts and I think you might be confusing the game. It isn't a true representation of a FITA event...we selected that format since it's the most recognizable to most non-archers. True, the sights don't move, the arrows are fixed, the options are slim. 

Again, this will be marketed to non-archers as a quick way to show them what the game of archery is about. True also, that these optional functions can be added, and make the game more fun to an experienced archer, but at a price. And, since the youth we usually serve don't know anything about the sport, being able to tune their bow would have little understanding and the game would take too long. The game is intended to provide a few minutes of amusement, give them a basic understnading of the game, and make them curious enough to sign up for online magazines to learn more about the sport.

If the game is successful at doing that basic role, the programming is embedded into it to provide those options that some of you have suggested...again at a price (translate that to mean that it would no longer be free.)

Our purpose is to recruit real archers, and not to addict them to a cool online game.

Thanks again for the comments,
Doug Engh, NADA


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

NADA said:


> Our purpose is to recruit real archers, and not to addict them to a cool online game.
> DA


The game seems like a cool general idea. I'd comment directly on it if the link weren't 404'd and I could actually see the game. But I can't.

Even as a recruiting tool the game has to be enjoyable enough for people to want to play it--and like playing it enough to want to try archery. Deliberately withholding bug fixes and features from the game because you don't want to "addict" possible future customers is presumptuous--talking about all the features you might put into a pay-ware version is more like hubris. If you want the game to go viral--and every marketer does--it needs to be as fun as you can make it. The little annoyances people have mentioned may make the difference between the game being a really effective marketing tool and it being another expensive internet boondoggle that sucks up development money but doesn't actually attract hoards of people to a fancy and expensive website.


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

Brandeis_Archer said:


> -You're allowed to turn around and shoot arrows behind the line.


Actually, that might make the game more popular...given public tastes. As long as you can't increase your score by doing so it probably just gives the game a bigger sand box and I don't think people will actually get the idea that is ok in real life any more than they really think that car-jacking is ok based on GTA. But, I can see that there could be an argument in the other direction, too.

I should add that one of the reasons that the game should be made better, as per BA's suggestions is that many people do archery but they don't all know FITA target shooting. Your potential audience is bigger than just non-archers, but also archers who don't shoot FITA. I realize the game is to promote NADA, but such archers will may be attracted to NADA managed projects as SPT/JOAD and NADA coach training, etc.

Edit: Link went live again. I tried it out. I agree with BA. I wouldn't play this game the way it works now. The game play is awful--and to be popular, good game play is the **key** to all successful games--field games, table games, video games--all of them. This game does not have good game play--which maybe I could understand if it was some sort of FITA simulator, but it isn't even that since the **sight** doesn't work as a sight!!!!

The instructions say the sight pin should be used for reference only and not centered on the target. That is really silly. Making game to promote FITA shooting with a sight that requires you to use Point of Aim offset sighting not only makes the game play lousy, I think it will turn people off to the idea of target shooting as asinine and may well give people the impression that the sights on FITA bows really don't work they way you would think. 

In it's current form, I think this game is not fun to play, does not in any way represent target shooting with sighted bows, may give people a false impression of target archery as being boring and non-sensica, and will not perform the marketing function it was created to fulfill.


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

:thumbs_up Way too cool!


----------



## ldfalks (Mar 14, 2003)

NADA said:


> Greetings again,
> I read some of the intial posts and I think you might be confusing the game. It isn't a true representation of a FITA event...we selected that format since it's the most recognizable to most non-archers. True, the sights don't move, the arrows are fixed, the options are slim.
> 
> Again, this will be marketed to non-archers as a quick way to show them what the game of archery is about. True also, that these optional functions can be added, and make the game more fun to an experienced archer, but at a price. And, since the youth we usually serve don't know anything about the sport, being able to tune their bow would have little understanding and the game would take too long. The game is intended to provide a few minutes of amusement, give them a basic understnading of the game, and make them curious enough to sign up for online magazines to learn more about the sport.
> ...


I played the game and it taught me that in FITA you can't hit what you aim at. My suggestion is that the elevation at all distances is spot on and the only effect on the arrow is from windage (side to side). True archery is played this way. You set the sight for the distance and hold left or dead on or right depending on the wind. That aspect of this game needs to be fixed before it goes out to the world. IMHO


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 23, 2008)

i enjoyed it. it was easy to learn how to play even without the instructions...which is a plus. And the aerotec is a plus too


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

FrayAdjacent said:


> You have to install Shockwave separately. I'm on a Mac using Firefox right now, and it works fine. Not sure about Opera, I never really used it. Get Firefox and be happy.


It works in Safari, too, on 10.4.11, once I upgraded Shockwave. But who uses Shockwave these days?

But, that being said, I'm going to continue to harsh on this game because I think it is good representative example of half thought ideas and because I think the basic idea is a good one, but half formed, and it won't get fixed unless the creators can be convinced that it needs fixing, something that doesn't seem to be recognized at this time. I'd like to see NADA do well. I'm interested in the long term success of archery as a sport and I think NADA plays and important role in that future. Now back to the game, I'm sure it sounded great in a planning meeting, and at the grant proposal meeting or whatnot. "We need to promote Archery to teens..." "I know! Kids have the internet and they love video games!! Well make a free FITA-style video game to promote archery! We'll leverage it off our existing 3D website graphics. The kids will love it!" "Good idea!"

Well, that's all good up to that point. The resulting game makes it seem like nobody thought past the the basic idea to what would make the **execution** of this idea successful, and by execution I don't mean do the 3D graphics look exactly like a real FITA tournament or does it let you type in team names. The execution questions are more fundamental. Did they research existing examples to see what companies had created successful games used as internet marketing tools and what the key to their success was (hint: game play)? Did they make a game and test it with the target audience to see if they thought it was actually fun and would recommend it to their friends--and not just saying so to be polite? And did they test to see if the game gave a positive impression of target archery to the people who played it such that they would want to learn archery?

Having played the game now, I have a very hard time believing that the proper execution went into the game. I wouldn't harp on it so much now except that Doug presented the game as a sort of fait accompli and is being intransigent and defensive about the glaring deficiencies, glibly tossing out reasons why the glaring problems are irrelevant, including that the game "will be marketed to non-archers as a quick way to show them what the game of archery is about." If anything, I think that means the game play needs to be improved more. Archers who are already into archery are more likely to be forgiving of bad game play if the game simulates some aspect of archery well. Non archers? Not so much. And since this game is targeted at non-archers it has the potential to give them a bad impression of archery if it makes it seem like you can't hit what you aim at with the sight--so much so you are told not to aim the sight at what you want to hit. Who'd want to take up a sport like that??

But, all that being said, this game can be fixed. You have the engine. You have the basic interface. You can at least fix it to make the target sight work. *If you can't make the sight work properly then you should take the sight off and switch the game to barebow. *Leaving the sight on makes no sense and is counter productive if the game isn't going to actually use it as a sight.


----------



## Matt Z (Jul 22, 2003)

First off Doug, congratulations and thank you for making the effort to expand archery to the masses using new and innovative thinking and technology.

I believe the game does mostly as intended, shows an individual from a first person view the visual aspects of FITA archery with simple, easy to understand game play interface. As with others, my first impression was the inability to aim directly on the target, but I go back to "what is the games intended purpose".

With today's internet gaming, I'm surprised you did not use a Flash based vs. a Directory based game. IMO, I think you'll see reluctance in installing the Shockwave player in homes, especially with 98% of computers have the Flash player installed. Although, if you intend to add more realistic feature, then it could prove to be beneficial. (sorry, it's the web developer in me  )

I look forward to hear how this is implemented! Best of Luck!


----------



## NADA (Sep 30, 2004)

Greetings again,

Thanks for the consistent feedback and holiday cheer. The "inner-office-driven-by-the-glib-self-blinded-marketing-department" development scenario that was proposed here isn't quite how it all actually came about, but what the heck. I'm grateful for all the comments. If I hadn't asked, I wouldn't have gotten them. 

The general opinion I'm reading seems to be that we need to have a front sight that shifts with the target distances. I've sent the game designer your comments to see what can be done. We discussed this once before, and he wanted to complete the game format simple then do some touch ups like that. As I understand it, the bow would have to become part of the game rather than just a fixed prop as in other shooting games. As for accuracy, my own top score is 148 out of a possible 180 (just in case you want to challenge me, I hope by now you have my email address).

We went with Shockwave because of its apparent realism and database ability to scale into more intense online archery games should this one work out. With the code thus far, we can also complete a full 14-target field/3D walking course, and a multi-player course with a variety of equipment and avator choices.....all depending on demand and budget. Imagine participating head to head in a virtual Olympics, or World Field, dressed like your favorite real life archer and using your favorite brand of recurve or compound bow...or having kids pretend they are you for a tournament.

Again, depending on the budget, the game could also convert into a simulation incorporating all of the options and abilities that some of you listed. However, at that point, we would use it only as part of online coaches training, and not just a way for kids to kill 10 minutes online. At that point, there would probably be some kind of charge for its use. That was actually our original intent for it, but game design is rather pricey, so we started simple to learn the technology and keep the initial costs down.

We looked at various online game formats and Shockwave seemed to give us what we wanted the best. The Flash games that we were presented looked a little 2-dimensional and choppy...our subjective opinion, anyway. The game-design industry itself seems to have mixed opinions about any particular format, and it seemed to depend on designers personal track records using a prefered format. Their own forums mirror the vigorous discussions here about the best equipment choices and techniques. Theirs argue the best software trends and formatting styles. Our game designer is in Scotland and has a long resume of successful games using a variety of formats. He's been fun to work with, and there have been a number of coaches get involved to create the game rules and variables with a great deal of humor.

NADA conducts community outreach on a number of levels. Since you are in the archery industry, the one you see mostly is the facilitation of the USAA/NFAA instructor training. Much of what we do actually falls outside the archery industry and occasionally reaches the bizzare. Community recreation is a great gig, and I'm glad to be part of it. I'm rarely afraid to experiment with something new like this game. We've been burned several times from a couple of offbeat projects, but still have fun doing them all. Personally, I think a general-purpose simple online archery game will help us greatly in some of the markets.

As always, we encourage anyone with interest and ability to get directly involved in NADA. We're always looking for individuals who want to help out--- even on some unorthodox projects. Got an idea or logistics solution? Love to hear it. Thanks again for the game comments. Thanks also for the compliments, but it's actually the coaches who are doing all the work.

Kind Regards,
Doug Engh, NADA


----------



## kchiarcher (Dec 17, 2007)

Fun game!!! *sigh for discovering it during final exam season... >___<
but yes! lots of fun!
lol having to aim off target reminds me of when I first shot 90 and 70 meters and had to aim at the tops of the trees to hit those distances.


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

NADA said:


> The general opinion I'm reading seems to be that we need to have a front sight that shifts with the target distances.


I think the consensus is that the front sight should actually work properly for elevation at the distance you are shooting, either by allowing you to sight it in at practice rounds or by being automatically set for each distance. Right now the sight non functional and is used only as a reference to gap off off. IMO, if the sight can't be made functional it should simply be removed--a very in expensive change to the game.


----------



## OklaArcher (Apr 22, 2007)

well, it would be cool if it had the bells and whistles, but I'm having fun playing it as it is also! Thanks for something better than solitaire!


----------



## cc46 (Jan 22, 2005)

It's fun ...Played it about a dozen times now.., sure teaches you about aiming off. I think it will catch on.

Thanks and good luck


----------



## therazor302 (Jun 2, 2008)

If you guys want a reallly good archery game try this one http://wallofgame.com/free-online-games/arcade/1165/Hit_The_Jackpot.html


Other than the problems stated it's not to bad. When I aimed at gold it went way low and when I aimed above it shot way over the target. Kind of frustrating, if you made it like the game above with these graphics I would be all over it.


----------



## Steve N (Apr 27, 2004)

Please add an option to ADD team (or club) names.


----------



## Dave V (Aug 13, 2008)

Maybe it's my computer, but the graphics were so slow that I couldn't imagine marketing this to anyone. I actually prefer the free "Hit the Jackpot" game as it's more "real time" and the wavering of the bow arm is more in line with real shooting.


----------



## FrayAdjacent (Oct 20, 2008)

It looks funny to me, can you make it so you can choose to shoot left handed?


----------



## gumibears (Jun 1, 2008)

kchiarcher said:


> Fun game!!! *sigh for discovering it during final exam season... >___<
> but yes! lots of fun!
> lol having to aim off target reminds me of when I first shot 90 and 70 meters and had to aim at the tops of the trees to hit those distances.


sheesh why did you email it to all of us xD? good thing I only have one more final. Fun game, although it was kinda a pain to install the shockwave player with my dumb vista computer. I had no idea how to hit 70m...


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

therazor302 said:


> If you guys want a reallly good archery game try this one http://wallofgame.com/free-online-games/arcade/1165/Hit_The_Jackpot.html
> 
> 
> Other than the problems stated it's not to bad. When I aimed at gold it went way low and when I aimed above it shot way over the target. Kind of frustrating, if you made it like the game above with these graphics I would be all over it.


I think by comparing the two games you can see what went wrong with the NADA game. When you try to make a video game out of a sport based on physical skill you have to come up with a way to create a comparable challenge. Since the player won't be holding a real bow how do you put an element of skill into the video game version? In the NADA game they added wind and make you gap shoot (the sight seems to have been added as an afterthought, not to be functional but because, well FITA uses sights) and the estimation of windage and the estimation of the gap are the primary skill challenges. The "Hit the Jackpot" target archery game in the link uses wind and slight random wobble of the bow arm as the the challenge, making the wind estimation and timing the shot at the right part of the animated shake the skill elements. I think that is a much better choice than the gap shot used by the NADA game given that bows that use sights in a game should work like bows that sights--to do other wise just makes no sense. Additionally, the "Hit the Jackpot" game was built to be a game from the ground up, not a crude sim, and acknowledges that fact in the interface design. "Hit the Jackpot" has a very obvious controller interface and a virtual spotting scope close up inset so you can see where the arrows have landed. All of the text and graphics are crisp, not fuzzy blown up bit maps. Sure, it isn't 3D, but that doesn't diminish the game play at all, IMO, though it needs better arrow flight animation and timing on the release to the hit, so it has room for improvement, too. But, back to NADA...so, the NADA game isn't hopeless. It is a good start. It just has room for, and need of, basic improvements to bring the game up to the level needed so that it can fulfill the mission it was commissioned for.


----------



## CRAPSHOOTER (Nov 26, 2008)

hahhaha u can shoot the asap kid in the face, how cool is that:shade:


----------



## Acehero (Nov 2, 2007)

Where did the team name "Scorton Archers" come from in there? I'm a member of our local club - Scorton Archers - here in the UK


----------



## NADA (Sep 30, 2004)

Greetings,
Thanks again for the comments. Since the general trend here was to have a game bow with an auto-adjust sight, we went ahead and made that quick change.

As I mentioned before, if you want to assist in planning a more advanced training version of this, or assisting in planning anything else for that matter, please let me know at the NADA office.

Regards,
Doug Engh, NADA


----------



## Broken X (Sep 9, 2002)

Fun game...

I now have virtual target panic! Ive flinched two or 3 times. Time for some online blind bale!!! :teeth:


----------



## RamRock (May 22, 2008)

games great. i just HATE the 14mph wind at 70mukey:


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

NADA said:


> Since the general trend here was to have a game bow with an auto-adjust sight, we went ahead and made that quick change.


Much improved. I have erred in underestimating your desire to improve the game.

...though the right click zoom feature doesn't seem to work on my mac--even with a two button mouse (which many mac users don't have, since one button mice is the norm for macs.)


----------



## rwsbow (May 25, 2007)

Lotsa fun!!..I am having a blast realizing how crappy I am!!!
Don't change it at all,yet...at least not until I get this part worked out!!


----------



## gig'em 99 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Game works well!*

I thought at first that it was terrible. Then I read the instructions, and learned that if you hold the draw, you can use the sight to aim, instead of just clicking to shoot, which makes it impossible to hit the target. The zoom is nice to see where your arrows hit. But I was able to aim in about hte 3-4 ring with a 14 mph cross wind and drill the gold at 70M. Anyway, I thought it was simple and fun. Well done NADA.


----------



## therazor302 (Jun 2, 2008)

NADA said:


> Greetings,
> Thanks again for the comments. Since the general trend here was to have a game bow with an auto-adjust sight, we went ahead and made that quick change.
> 
> As I mentioned before, if you want to assist in planning a more advanced training version of this, or assisting in planning anything else for that matter, please let me know at the NADA office.
> ...


It's a thousand times better now. I'm reallly enjoying myself, good thing you didnt fix it until finals were over (Today).


----------



## Matt Z (Jul 22, 2003)

Who would think by implementing the sight properly, it would be more challenging! Well done! Now, where is the 90m?!?


----------



## João_Almeida (Mar 3, 2008)

WOW CONGRATULATIONS it's the best game I've ever played about archery


----------



## ksarcher (May 22, 2002)

Thanks NADA, great game...

I will take it for what it is and will not expound on how smart I am nor what is out of date. 

Keep up the good work and ignore those that feel they must lower themselves to play the game.

:shade:

Stan


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

ksarcher said:


> Thanks NADA, great game...
> 
> I will take it for what it is and will not expound on how smart I am nor what is out of date.
> 
> ...


Yes, everybody should have just kept quiet about that whole sight thing not working...good plan.


----------



## cc46 (Jan 22, 2005)

glad you fixed the sight, good job NADA!, 

how does the challenge feature work? 

could you set up a qualifier time period and then match play for top 64 every saturday and sunday? just a thought, I know you mentioned the primary goal was to attract kids and teens to archery and teach the basics to create interest...how about more with the background sounds? like 10 10 10 chants and or comments from a coach, "hold hold gold", "rotate, expand expand" etc etc...hey coaches what do you say as your students are on the line?

as far as the rest, how about filling the line with archers, firing and moving too? i know lots of code but copy it and repeat it. 

one last comment, seeing the "flight of the arrow" is very rewarding to an archer, enhance this if you can....

thanks again


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

cc46 said:


> as far as the rest, how about filling the line with archers, firing and moving too? i know lots of code but copy it and repeat it.


Although I didn't mention it earlier, one of the impressions the game gives is that of being the only person left alive on the planet. Having all those extra matts and nobody shooting at them makes archery seem an especially unpopular and lonely sport. The original flash-based 3d virtual world site navigation of the NADA "Worldarcherycenter" website also gave that same impression. I don't know if adding other archers shooting would be to much processing overhead for a shockwave-based game or not, but it would be nice if it were possible. Not as much of a priority, I should think, as some of the other things you brought up.


----------



## Brandeis_Archer (Dec 20, 2006)

Alright, if UC Berkeley gets their own team, how does Brandeis get our team into the options? 

...Please?


----------



## NADA (Sep 30, 2004)

Greetings,
We have an admin capabilities to add additional teams if you like. Cal Archery requested they be added. On the Worldarcherycenter.com homepage next to the game graphic is an email link to our mailbox where you can request a team name be added...happy to do it. The first ones there are fictitious and just had personal importance.

Regards,
Doug Engh, NADA


----------



## Kickapoo (Jun 15, 2007)

whee... got my 180, and put CalArchery on the board =]


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 23, 2008)

Kickapoo said:


> whee... got my 180, and put CalArchery on the board =]


...compounders.... >:-l

jk...GO BEARS!


----------



## FrayAdjacent (Oct 20, 2008)

There appears to be a problem with the site now. Once it loads the application and displays the start page, the browser is redirected to worldarcherycenterl.com which appears to be one of those registrar pages. Tried on three different browsers on two different computers and got the same thing.

N/M, silly browser wasn't putting in the WWW.


----------



## hkim823 (Oct 6, 2004)

omega_archer said:


> It doesn't appear to work on my MAC. Have you tested this configuration?


If you have an Intel Mac, you have to put your browser into Rosetta Mode to use Shockwave (which is written for PPC Macs)


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

hkim823 said:


> If you have an Intel Mac, you have to put your browser into Rosetta Mode to use Shockwave (which is written for PPC Macs)


If that is so then it means the game is written for an engine that Adobe no longer supports properly. If Adobe hasn't updated Shockwave for Intel Macs then it probably never will, nor does that bode well for Shockwave in general.


----------



## João_Almeida (Mar 3, 2008)

How do i get my name in the highscores?


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

Never tried the official Archery mini-game of Beijing 2008?


http://www.olympic.org/fr/games/beijing/sega/segaMiniGame_fr.asp


----------



## Dado (Aug 1, 2004)

Vittorio said:


> Never tried the official Archery mini-game of Beijing 2008?
> 
> 
> http://www.olympic.org/fr/games/beijing/sega/segaMiniGame_fr.asp


Another game someone cheated.
I shot 100 with 9440 points and got like 6000th place.. LOL


----------



## Dado (Aug 1, 2004)

I don't get it. I shot 9524 with one 9 ...


----------



## Brandeis_Archer (Dec 20, 2006)

*shrug* I dunno how the points are calculated (perhaps it takes into account the time you spend at full draw?), but that is one fun little game!


----------



## anamix (Oct 21, 2008)

*Online game*

http://hit-the-jackpot.freeonlinegames.com/
http://w10tke.maciekgrzybowski.com/2/

:teeth:


----------



## Barry O'Regan (Nov 2, 2008)

Not to mention the eventual Carpal Tunnel you'll get trying to use the mouse and the bow swinging wildly about trying to hold it steady, or is this just me, I have used a lot of these online games and I must say this bugger is frustrating, unless there is a control to slow the mouse down in the game!


----------



## Barry O'Regan (Nov 2, 2008)

Dave V said:


> Maybe it's my computer, but the graphics were so slow that I couldn't imagine marketing this to anyone. I actually prefer the free "Hit the Jackpot" game as it's more "real time" and the wavering of the bow arm is more in line with real shooting.


Damn Straight, Hit the Jackpot is far superior than this game could ever hope to be. Crap almighty just holding the bow with it swinging wildly in the air with the slightest touch of the mouse makes you look like a friggin Tard with epilepsy. Who ever thought of this game, obviously didnt take it into consideration of reality.


----------



## Z-MAN (Jan 25, 2004)

Fun game. I think I need to go get another 48 oz. coffee


----------



## LoveMyHoyt (Nov 29, 2008)

*Archery game*

I tried that game a while back and found it wildly frustrating whereas the real thing is only mildly frustrating at times :wink: My favorite archery game is Little John's Archery at http://www.flashgames247.com/game/exclusive-games/little-johns-archery.html After you do it a few times, it's almost too easy. Anymore, I usually can make it through all 25 levels (yes - 25!!) without much problem. I'm not one for computer games, but this is one I like to do when I can't sleep.


----------



## MerlinApexDylan (Oct 14, 2002)

The physics in this is WAAAAAY off. You don't have to aim that far off for a 10km wind. 

Sorry, but I tried it three times to see what different winds would do and didn't notice much of a difference. All the arrows were going low left.

Pretty poor in my honest opinion. :thumbs_do

Graphics are ok, and it's understandable being that it's a flash game, but the physics need to be worked on a lot.

I wish someone would really take the time to design an archery game using some real time physics and high end 3-D renderings.


----------



## Barry O'Regan (Nov 2, 2008)

MerlinApexDylan said:


> The physics in this is WAAAAAY off. You don't have to aim that far off for a 10km wind.
> 
> Sorry, but I tried it three times to see what different winds would do and didn't notice much of a difference. All the arrows were going low left.
> 
> ...



I hear ya on that one, and do we really go all fancy silly james bond crazy with our bows going all over the place? Like I said some mouse control for controlling the bow movement would go a long way in improving this game immensely. Just touching the mouse with the slightest movement sends the bow into a hard to wildly out of control 180 degree spin. What I find interesting this Game is sponsored by NADA to assist and to showcase archery for beginniners. Now you and I know reality holding a bow and form, but beginners trying for the first time will just give up and look for some other game. You would think the effort they put into this game, they would have had Beta games for real archers to test for them first. Apparently not by the looks of this game, most likely designed by gamers and not archers. WHAT A PIECE OF CRAP!:thumbs_do
Trying to contact them about this game was as about as useful as the game itself.


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

Barry O'Regan said:


> IYou would think the effort they put into this game, they would have had Beta games for real archers to test for them first. Apparently not by the looks of this game, most likely designed by gamers and not archers.


I think it was designed by committee...

...a committee who said "how can we get young people into archery?"
"Oh, I know, young people like video games, we'll make a free internet video game!"--a good idea as far as it goes, but making a successful video game is hard, and most games don't succeed, so the **execution** is critical, which is where the NADA game falls short, IMO.


----------



## bjones00 (Jan 20, 2009)

That was pretty awesome. I think i will be spending way too much time playing that game, but its so much fun.


----------



## Barry O'Regan (Nov 2, 2008)

NADA said:


> Greetings!
> 
> NADA has created a simple online archery game using Adobe Shockwave viewer. This game simulates a FITA target round using a recurve bow shooting 6 arrows each at 30/50/70 meters, and replicates the actual sports center where the new Easton Regional Archery Center is being built in Newberry, Florida.
> 
> ...


Guess Doug and the people at NADA are Mum about responding to negative comments and any fixes on this game! Par for the course I would say!


----------



## Barry O'Regan (Nov 2, 2008)

*How about the impending carpal tunnel syndrome*

Granted a good game, but wind or not, holding the bow with the mouse no matter how steady still has the bow swinging out of control. Carpal tunnel syndrome aint funny, if your intent is to replicate real life situation, slowing down the bow swinging wildly is one step to take. I am sure most would agree, regardless of the wind speed we can still hold our bows a lot steadier than your game allows.



NADA said:


> Greetings,
> Thanks again for the comments. Since the general trend here was to have a game bow with an auto-adjust sight, we went ahead and made that quick change.
> 
> As I mentioned before, if you want to assist in planning a more advanced training version of this, or assisting in planning anything else for that matter, please let me know at the NADA office.
> ...


----------



## BobCo19-65 (Sep 4, 2009)

I thought it was fun. I shot a 158.


----------

